# Grass Alergie



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am allergic to grass. I swell up when I run through the tall grass. I itch and scratch in my throat and eyes welt when I cut the lawn. The lawn really needed to be cut last night and I did not wear my mask as I usually do. I did not swell or anything. I was just fine. The only thing that was new was I was stung by my bee's an hour before I cut the lawn.


----------

